# Mi Nina Olandrina, Como Una Simfonia (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Unas frases comparando a los cambios de genio de mi nina Alondrina con una simfonia. Siendo sus emociones que van cambiando como una simfonia de ternura de jovencita a caprichos de edad menos adequada a controlar sentimientos de celos. 

Primer Movimiento (Romantico)

Mi nina Olandrina, ojos envuelven en violines dulces 
imponiendo melodia de vuestros sentimientos 
a aquellos que con ternura mirais

Mi nina Olandrina, con tempo vivace de juventud 
acorralais emociones transformandolas 
con sonrrisa piana conduciendolas 
con alegro a moderato 

Segundo Movimiento (Celoso)

Mi nina Olandrina, juvenil en celos devoras 
volcan de vuestro antjo devastando 
para poseer mas de aquell amado 

Mi nina Olandrina, insesante, constante 
a ordenes declarais vuestras intenciones 
de ser solista amorosa apoderandose 

Tercer Movimiento (Capricioso)

Mi Nina Olandrina, senorita capriciososa 
amando deseando en codicia 
antojo de momento, forte enojo 
focosa tempestad de furia 

Mi Nina Olandrina, seductora 
jitana melodia, delicia juvenil pura
desendiendo lento, asendiendo acelarato 

Mi nina Olandrina, engreida de voluntad 
lagrimas amargas, chillar de tristesa 

Quarto Movimiento (Erotico Glorioso)

Mi nina Olandrina, se encuentran labios 
lenguas siguen como nubes de tormenta 
en escala asciendo cielo de insendios 

Mi nina Olandrina, pasion de simfonia 
delicadesa de pieza pastosa 
conmueven flor majestuosa 

Mi nina Olandrina, dedos flotando 
sobre rosa en forma de clarinete
besos acarisendo deseos mios 
arpegios de paladar deslisando jardin 
perla de amar en paraiso de dama 

Mi nina Olandrina, cuerpos de lujoria arden 
armonia audaz suenan nuestros gemidos
movimiento violento final en percusion 
marcando ritmo a sensual agresion 

Mi nina Olandrina, trombones airosos
marea de sonido aclama ecstasis 
platillos truenan nuestro triunfo
almas se rinden en ocaso


----------

